

Google vs. Sun vs. France: Too Big, Too Powerful, Too Free - sjcsjc
http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/2014/11/too-big-too-powerful-too-free-google-vs.html

======
sjcsjc
I posted this. It might be a shade too political for HN, but it seemed worth
submitting as the view of a non-techie. His Bastiat quote from 1845 about the
sun's "unfair trade advantage" over candle-makers is worth reading.

